
Engineering a Sort Function (1993) [pdf] - ori_b
http://cs.fit.edu/~pkc/classes/writing/samples/bentley93engineering.pdf
======
CarolineW
This is a superbly readable, detailed account of careful coding. If you ever
write code that might be subtle - and we all do from time to time - it is an
excellent example.

